# Fly's inside of garage when its warm



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Are there a lot of flies outside?
Either they are getting in, or they are breeding in there somewhere.


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

you have maggots somewhere which turn into flys, could be anywhere, even inside the walls


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@ssmokeyy nice to meet you! Where are you? City/county and state is enough. If you’re up north flies should be starting to back off for the winter; if you’re in the south, they’re year round though worst in the summer. The further south the worse.

I also concur with @Steve2444 and @peter1122 and their observations.


----------



## icerabbit (9 mo ago)

Up North I get tons of mosquitoes in the garage and shed, when a light is on early or late. Hardly any flies. Some bees. Few wasps.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Wet decaying organic matter preferably animal matter.

(If it dries out then new maggots won't survive to become flies.)
(If large number of flies suddenly appear in a room chances are the mother fly laid her eggs and the offspring hatched into maggots indoors, either in the walls or in an adjacent room.)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've seen a whole large farmhouse window covered with flies, on the outside, suddenly, when it turned cold. They came for the warmth.

Fortunately, all the ways in had been blocked.

Depending on where you are, climate wise, the flies should taper off.

I'd buy fly tape & hang it in different areas to try to find how they're getting in.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

__





Why Do I Still Have Flies in Winter? - Plunkett's Pest Control


Flies don’t fly away during the winter months. This is how flies survive the cold, where they go, what they’re up to, and (most importantly) how to keep them away from you.




plunketts.net




Good info. I'm not advertising.


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

I live in spokane wa. Northwest. Since I have moved in I have been spraying every 3 months for sprayers and anything that moves. How would someone find the reason the fly's keep coming back?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

One way is the fly tape. It's not that easy to just accomplish in one fell swoop unless you want to hire a pest co.

You don't smell anything? Do you have a cat or a dog?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

ssmokeyy said:


> I live in spokane wa. Northwest. Since I have moved in I have been spraying every 3 months for sprayers and anything that moves. How would someone find the reason the fly's keep coming back?


If you're near a lot of farms or ranches, they're there, and they're likely to be there to stay, till the farms and ranches go, at least in my experience. Many years ago I lived in parts of California that still had a lot of farms and dairy ranches nearby and the flies were all over. Now that the ag is out, so are the flies, mostly.

Could you catch and get closeup pictures of some of the flies in question? Some flies have specific preferences that might help in determining a good control.

Sorry to hear of your trouble! I can see it's very vexing to you and, I suspect other family members, too.


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

Middle of the city no farms. I will put traps up in the attic space. No smell. We have an old dog.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ssmokeyy said:


> Middle of the city no farms. I will put traps up in the attic space. No smell. We have an old dog.


Would your dog sniff out any possible decay?

Flies fly a mile and a half, btw.


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

We moved to this house about two years ago. Our last house was like 8 blocks from this one and I would only ever see like 3 flies at a time in my last shop. The dog has gone in there before and didn't do anything. The side of the shop with the windows is where all the flies die. Could that tell us anything?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Flies fly to light, especially twilight.
There may just be more flies in the neighborhood.


----------



## ssmokeyy (Jun 15, 2021)

Crazy. Been busy traps go up soon. Can't work on my show csr with this problems. Dead flies in fresh engine build bad.


----------

